
Microsoft wannacry patch page for older OSes no longer works - Area12
Yesterday, Microsoft Blog had a page of wannacry patches for older OSes, including XP and Server 2003, which was accessible.  Now (21:05 UTC), that page fails for &quot;Server Error&quot;.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.technet.microsoft.com&#x2F;msrc&#x2F;2017&#x2F;05&#x2F;12&#x2F;customer-guidance-for-wannacrypt-attacks&#x2F;
======
T-A
[https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/threat/encyclopedi...](https://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/threat/encyclopedia/Entry.aspx?Name=Ransom:Win32/WannaCrypt)

Click "What to do now", all patches are there.

~~~
Area12
This is fantastic, this new page works, thanks and have my upvote.

------
DKnoll
TechNet is down right now altogether, not just this blog post.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com) is
down, [https://technet.microsoft.com](https://technet.microsoft.com) remains
up.

~~~
DKnoll
Ah, yes you're right. Sorry I'm running a decent sleep deficit right now.

